# What breed is my puppy?!?



## kattay (May 9, 2010)

I just adopted a puppy from a shelter yesterday. They called him a golden retriever and german shepherd mix, but i think the shepherd part was only based off of the coloration of one of his brothers.

A few important things to know: he has no tail. All 4 in the litter were born without them and have varying lengthes of "nubs". He is the calmest puppy I've ever seen. he is very smart. He has already learned to sit and where the door to go potty is and I've only had him for a day and a half. He is great with my cat and rabbit. He has a black spot on the bottom (under side) of his tongue, similar to that of what a chow would have, but only a small spot. I'm completely confused as to what this fluff ball may be...

I've considered golden retriever, lab, australian shepherd, and chow. What are your thoughts?


I'll try and keep an eye out to answer any questions that may come up.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I could see chow/golden, but he's too young yet to get a really good idea. Both of those dogs have tails, though.


----------



## kattay (May 9, 2010)

Yeah thats why I was thinking a little aussie mixed in there too, cause of the tail and how his ears look. they look more aussie than golden for sure. he looked a lot more chow two weeks ago when I got to visit him at the shelter, but he "grew out of it" i guess...


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Could be anything, really. I have no idea what size she is, but I'm actually getting a Corgi/Cocker Spaniel vibe from her. Maybe Aussie/Golden if she's bigger though.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Could be anything. I can imagine Golden, but he's too little to make a firm guess. A lot can change in a few months. If cute could kill, though, he'd be a ninja assassin.


----------



## kattay (May 9, 2010)

He is about 8 and a half weeks old. I don't know his exact weight, but I'd say at least 5 pounds. Here is a picture of him at the bottom of my steps outside.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

mix breed puppies are hardest ones to know what they are unless you know what the mama & dad dog breed were. I would wait until the pup is fully grown

Lot of shelters staffs randomly guess many times are not 100% accurate of the breed, I wouldn't count on what they told you


----------



## evagegare (May 10, 2010)

Pomerainian? looks alot like mine did when young


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I vote aussie/chow. You can usually only get spotted tongue from chow/shar pei/other black mouthed dog influx into the gene pool. This fella is going to be toobig to have pom influence. Looking at those front legs I'd say he's going to be around 50 pounds and those ears will def. stand up. BTW that collar you have on him is WAY too big. He needs a puppy collar. Something about a half inch or smaller in size with a puppy leash as well. You don't want to use adult equipment on a puppy as constantly getting bonked in the face or ankle with an adult sized lead clip could make pup leery of leash walking.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If his ears weren't so small I'd say AussieXGolden but there must be something else in there.


----------



## vinya12 (May 4, 2010)

I would say Aussie crossed with a smaller breed, there is a spitz look to the coat


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL Tucker sleeps like that , too!!










I see Golden/Aussie/Chow. His coat is a lot like a Golden.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks a lot like a chow puppy to me 










Honestly it doesn't look very much like a golden to me. The face is all wrong, the ears are totally too small (for a drop ear'd and an upright ear'd mix you usually see the half cocked ear, not the ear on the verge of upright) 

Golden puppy










Just an FYI... it's a good thing your pup sleeps int he "flyig frog" position. It's usually a good indicator you won't have problems with dysplasia in the future. How does he carry his tail? Can you get a good picture of him kinda standing at attention (kind of an I spy the squirrel look)? That would help loads.


----------



## kattay (May 9, 2010)

UPDATE: went to vet. said he looks to be a golden and chow and aussie mix like i thought. cool beans. 

And as far as the collar thing goes, i only put that collar on him when he went outside in case something happened and he SOMEHOW got away from me that he would have ID. I got him on a saturday and live in the middle of no where so I couldn't get him a puppy collar until monday. now he has one in addition to a harness for when we go on a walk with the leash on.

thanks for your input =)


----------



## BaileyDaisy (May 5, 2010)

I see some chow, super cute though!!!!!


----------

